# BBC2 DOCUMENTARY: ARE YOU SEEKING FERTILITY TREATMENT IN THE HARLEY STREET AREA?



## LRowles (Sep 23, 2013)

Are you seeking fertility treatment in the Harley St area? 

BBC Television is making a sensitive and thoughtful documentary series, which will paint a portrait of Harley St and the surrounding neighbourhood.  

If you are planning to visit Harley St for either conventional fertility treatment or for alternative medicine such as acupuncture or Chinese herbs, we would like to hear from you. 

At this stage, we’d just like to have a confidential, informal research chat with you over the phone.  To find out more about this project, please get in touch in confidence.

Call Lauren Rowles on 07738 854960
Or email [email protected]


----------

